
Shopify Acquires Jet Cooper - speg
http://www.shopify.ca/press/articles/2013-08-01-shopify-acquires-jet-cooper.html
======
cm2012
Hey Shopify team - as someone who works with a bunch of manufacturers who have
started in marketplace e-commerce, you could get huge clients if you could
connect seamlessly to ChannelAdvisor, the enterprise level multi-channel
inventory manager. ChannelAdvisor has been promising a Magento plug-in since
last year, but have run into problems with all the Magento versions. They
connect to Amazon Webstore, but that has its own problems. If Shopify easily
integrated, it would be a game changer for CA customers.

~~~
mattbertulli
This type of integration will be very much possible once Shopify supports the
creation of orders through its API.

------
xal
[http://www.jetcooper.com](http://www.jetcooper.com) for more color.

------
carsonm
I wonder if this means Shopify will start doing per-customer custom theme
development themselves.

~~~
xal
No. We would be crazy to do anything bad for our incredible third party
network at [http://experts.shopify.com](http://experts.shopify.com) . We are
super proud of what we archived here. Last year more than $18m was billed for
Shopify work through this community.

------
colmvp
Crazy. A lot of young talent at Jet Cooper.

------
nodata
Can anyone explain what Jet Cooper is?

~~~
psycr
They are a design agency in Toronto, noted for their work in the startup
community.

~~~
erikig
Its interesting when a Saas company aquire-hire's an agency, I wonder what
will happen to all of the other e-commerce clients that Jet Cooper was working
with that don't use Shopify.

I also wonder if I was the only one that misread and thought the Shopify had
acquired a _Jet-Copter_ and thought, those boys up there in Canada are getting
a little too big for their britches.

~~~
chrisbennet
Having never heard of Jet Cooper, I thought it was a cute way of saying
Shopify hired a guy named Jet Cooper.

------
hopkinschris
Congrats Jet Cooper!

This is great for Toronto's design and dev communities as well :)

------
taigeair
Neat - so I guess they will stay in Toronto?

~~~
allsop8184
Shopify HQ is in Ottawa w/ about 240 people. Shopify's Toronto team (about 15
people) will be moving into Jet Cooper's office. This will grow Shopify
Toronto to ~40 people.

~~~
Oculus
Do you happen to know if Shopify is currently looking for interns/part-time
employees? (I'm a high school student in Toronto)

~~~
jkaunisv1
They're always looking for skilled developers and aren't too picky about age
as long as you've got chops. They tend to be receptive to unconventional job
applications.

